
Beware Default Random Forest Importances - jph00
http://parrt.cs.usfca.edu/doc/rf-importance/index.html
======
parrt
Time to revisit any business decision you've ever made based upon default
Random Forest feature importances in scikit (Python) or R! Zoiks! :)

